# Old School RODEK showoff, whos holding?



## Bugstyvy (Jan 16, 2011)

working on getting a new group shot together, anyone got any to show off in the meantime? they seem pretty rare...

[url=http://postimg.org/image/62so71uo9/][/URL]


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Don't see these very often!


----------



## TheHammer (Jun 12, 2005)

If I get a chance I'll dig out my 2300 original style heat synch (not the UFO shape).
I love those old originals.

FYI see the difference ??

original









UFO 









Neither of the above are mine.
The Hammer


----------



## Bugstyvy (Jan 16, 2011)

pretty sure that second pic was mine!!!


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

I loved the original sink design, they reminded me of the old Audison LR amps. The newer ones are ewww...

http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/9107/snc00175a.jpg


----------



## Bugstyvy (Jan 16, 2011)

I only have 10 or so RA models  but I am missing a RA2300 if anyone ever finds one, they seem to be the rarest regular production amp on the planet.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

TheHammer said:


> If I get a chance I'll dig out my 2300 original style heat synch (not the UFO shape).
> I love those old originals.
> 
> FYI see the difference ??
> ...


That was my old beast in the picture above. I have a couple stashed away at home also.


----------



## Bugstyvy (Jan 16, 2011)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ld-school-showoff-thread-265.html#post1678062

before I got crazy with amps......


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Nice collection. This is probably a rare find also: ZED AUDIO RODEK SIX CHANNEL AMP RARE


----------



## Bugstyvy (Jan 16, 2011)

I have that one, only one of the ufo's I don't have is the 400w mono block. nice find though, it is rare. would imagine its a 2300 chopped to 6x50 yes?


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Not sure. More info here: Google Translate


----------



## [email protected]'go (Aug 22, 2013)

I've got a 6 channels


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

You guys are going make unbox and take pics huh. They are some of the harder zeds to find. But they are very nice. I need a 2150 or 2300 for subs then I'll have enough for a whole system. I have found the couple of 2150's when I have no extra cash. It sucks. Would rather have a 2300I but we'll see. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugstyvy (Jan 16, 2011)

2150's are hard to find, 2300's are like trying to find a unicorn


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Couple popped up on Ebay:

Rodek RA250E Amplifier | eBay

Rodek 225i Amplifier | eBay


----------



## Bugstyvy (Jan 16, 2011)

screen shot[/IMG]


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

Ok now I'm just jealous.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

And happy at the same time that they are somewhere where they are appreciated.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugstyvy (Jan 16, 2011)

The middle one is a 450li, and the 4 2300i's


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

I just need one of the 2300 so I can run subs. LOL I have 2 275, 1 250, and one 235.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugstyvy (Jan 16, 2011)

SilkySlim said:


> I just need one of the 2300 so I can run subs. LOL I have 2 275, 1 250, and one 235.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


I have 4 or 5 2150's as well


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm sure it took you a while to get those maybe by the time I actually do a build with them I'll find one for sub duty. If I find one now I am not as motivated. I will contact you and try to take one of your hands at that point. I'm sure you'll resist though. I think there will be a rodek system in my wife's car at some point. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugstyvy (Jan 16, 2011)

Maybe by that time I will have come to my senses and let 1 or 2 go


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

Bugstyvy said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ld-school-showoff-thread-265.html#post1678062
> 
> before I got crazy with amps......


LOL at least that was before the crazy was let out. Ha :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

I can't say anything I now have way too many amps that I may never use and that sickens me. I like to have matching amps for various reasons. I like being able to have options during a build.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

RODEKS are one of my top five favorite amps. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## raptuous (Mar 11, 2014)

RA 280 and a RA 2150.

I just sent the RA 2150 to get recapped a few weeks ago and yesterday put the RA280 in my car to replace the Orion 2125 SX that was making a hiss and hum on the fronts.

If anyone has a manual or can tell me what the speaker leads correspond to on the Rodeks I'd appreciate it, I just wired it in on a blind guess.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

left - red is +, green is negative.
right - brown is +, white is negative

Bridging to 2 channels: brown is the +, green is negative


----------



## raptuous (Mar 11, 2014)

The Dude said:


> left - red is +, green is negative.
> right - brown is +, white is negative
> 
> Bridging to 2 channels: brown is the +, green is negative



Thank you! 

Hopefully this will be a start to explaining why I've got absolutely no mid bass. Between the cold and out of town work the troubleshooting probably won't happen until June unfortunately.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Back from the dead, haha!


----------

